# Forestal Bikes



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Anyone hear of them at Sea Otter?

https://reviews.mtbr.com/video-forestal-ebike-at-sea-otter-classic

Pretty interesting since they have a whole new team in Andorra from Car, moto, bike industry to create a new bike. And they have Cedric Gracia and a bunch of test/product guys to sort it out.

Some of the big engineering is gonna go into ebikes IMHO in the next few years. And that's kind of what it takes to compete with someone like a Specialized, who has a team of 20+ engineers in Switzerland.






So they made a lot of waves since the bike is all custom motor/battery/suspensionsion. And the aluminum prototype weighs around 40 lbs. So the complete carbon one will be light.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

What kind of wattage are they looking at? Also, have you thrown a leg over the YT DECOY?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> What kind of wattage are they looking at? Also, have you thrown a leg over the YT DECOY?


I believe they have a 250 watt motor but the peak power is not as high as the Shimano or Specialized. The battery is smaller at 375 wh.

Yes, I've ridden the YT Decoy. It may be one of the best out there, box-stock. It has a Fox 36 grip2 up front and Fox X2 rear on the $6500 bike. Rides like a Capra and they have the 27.5 rear wheel with a 29er front which is really good for ebikes since it gives the bike more agility given the heavy weight.

Has the constraints of a Shimano motor and electronics but at least they made their own battery at 540wh. They're gonna make a few more battery options that are backward compatible. They're using the good E-7000 controls.

YT is one of the best offerings around IMHO.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Just saw this since I'm the Forestal FB group


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Interesting rear shock set up. Hopefully the dude didn’t run out of juice!


----------

